# Best bang for your buck Light??



## C & K SERVICES (Oct 18, 2015)

I am in the market for a new magnet mount light. In your opinion what is the best bang for your buck, I like the Whelen Responders and have ran them in the past but I don't like the price tag and the fact that whelen thinks you should pay a premium for their product. I'm not trying to be cheap just want options.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got a hella mlb200. It's not the cheapest but pretty impressive for a small bar


----------



## C & K SERVICES (Oct 18, 2015)

lawnboy2121;2067742 said:


> I just got a hella mlb200. It's not the cheapest but pretty impressive for a small bar


I am skeptical about LED lights for one reason... Heat. nothing like having to clear snow away so that your light is visible. I have a friend that has a LED light and I think it attracts snow to it. but maybe its just his light.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I know I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't think most LED bars would qualify on a "bang for the buck" basis where low price is a big consideration. My personal favorite? A good old fashioned twin halogen rotator mini bar. The most popular one around here is this one:

http://www.star1889.com/halogen-mini-bars/9200h-halogen-mini-bar

How much "bang" do you get? Plenty, they're among the brightest halogen mini bars you can buy. How much do you have to spend? These can be found for around $100.00 brand new at a number of places. And having run these particular units for many, many years, I can assure you that they're pretty durable too.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Too Stroked;2067798 said:


> I know I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't think most LED bars would qualify on a "bang for the buck" basis where low price is a big consideration. My personal favorite? A good old fashioned twin halogen rotator mini bar. The most popular one around here is this one:
> 
> http://www.star1889.com/halogen-mini-bars/9200h-halogen-mini-bar
> 
> How much "bang" do you get? Plenty, they're among the brightest halogen mini bars you can buy. How much do you have to spend? These can be found for around $100.00 brand new at a number of places. And having run these particular units for many, many years, I can assure you that they're pretty durable too.


I agree. If your budget is under $200 you're probably not buying an LED, or if you are its not quality. If your budget is $200 and you want LED Strobes N More has a bunch of lights priced right around $200 that are all bright as the sun.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Check out Tri-State Public Safety (a sponsor in here) if you haven't already. A lot to choose from, as far as LED's staying covered with snow...never had a problem after clearing them off. We also used to run Whelen Guardian dual strobe light, I think they run around 200.00 now a days. Those are nice but all plastic and the lens eventually cracked at the base and then blew off one night, I still plowed with it with no lens covering it and it still works today and it's about 13 years old.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Brian Young;2067844 said:


> Check out Tri-State Public Safety (a sponsor in here) if you haven't already. A lot to choose from, as far as LED's staying covered with snow...never had a problem after clearing them off. We also used to run Whelen Guardian dual strobe light, I think they run around 200.00 now a days. Those are nice but all plastic and the lens eventually cracked at the base and then blew off one night, I still plowed with it with no lens covering it and it still works today and it's about 13 years old.


Some of their prices are high.

Compare:
http://shop.tristatepse.com/Axixtech-Falcon-FE3-Mini-Bar-FE3.htm

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Axixtech-FE3-Super-LED-Mini-Lightbar.html

Their sale price is 99 cents less than strobes N more's normal price, but I'm betting they are always on sale.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

Take a look at Strobes N More Galaxy Mini Next Generation LED Lightbar.
Here is the link:http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-Galaxy-Mini-Next-Generation-LED-Lightbar.html
I have one and it is super bright, has 60 flash patterns.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have one of these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260913101323?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Very Very Bright -
I got a larger one but not as bright - cost was the same $250. See both here with movies under the pictures. http://www.maxwellservicesllc.com/id71.html

The movies do not show that the small one can be seen for miles. If anyone would like to buy the big one I have just had it a year $150 + shipping. I was told that it is brighter than the one I have - Not. Some do not like them so bright as it bounces off everything and can get annoying. It has spent most of this time stuck to my refrigerator as I use the other one.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Axxitech MB... thing is awesome


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Whelen first choice. 
Feniex second choice ...

You get what you pay for. 
There's a reason 90% of first responders run Whelen .
Bright, reliable and long lasting. 

Same ole saying. Buy once , cry once 
No need to support overseas China , Taiwan crap....


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Maleko;2068123 said:


> Whelen first choice.
> Feniex second choice ...
> 
> You get what you pay for.
> ...


I agree. But federal signal and code 3 are top sellers too. Whelen makes the best of everything lately. These new whelen nano pioneer spot lights I received are sick! Whelen is expensive because every piece of every light is made in house with MFG IN USA all over their products, packaging, advertising. 200 for a led bar isn't bad. Plenty of used whelen mini ambers online otherwise go with a new 100 halogen rotator bar. Otherwise I have a whelen rotating beacon for sale if you want the best of both worlds


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the strobes n more mini bars on both my plow trucks. I like them. They are good priced and very bright. Does what it needs to do. To me there isn't much difference in a high end loght bar unless its a lot bigger


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Too Stroked;2067798 said:


> I know I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't think most LED bars would qualify on a "bang for the buck" basis where low price is a big consideration. My personal favorite? A good old fashioned twin halogen rotator mini bar. The most popular one around here is this one:
> 
> http://www.star1889.com/halogen-mini-bars/9200h-halogen-mini-bar
> 
> How much "bang" do you get? Plenty, they're among the brightest halogen mini bars you can buy. How much do you have to spend? These can be found for around $100.00 brand new at a number of places. And having run these particular units for many, many years, I can assure you that they're pretty durable too.


This is the light I have
Best one I have ever had.


----------



## Grant11 (Nov 10, 2015)

A big outfit in my area runs all Speed Tech Lights K-Force II Mini led bars and they turned me on to them. I like them and they've weathered nicely so far being permanently mounted on top my truck for the past year.
---Not saying theyre USA made or as good as some of the other options listed but for $170-ish I think its a very solid unit.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

The Feniex Cobra Mini-X is a great light, purchase it on our site using our coupon and you get a pretty good deal.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Too Stroked;2067798 said:


> I know I'm going to be in the minority here, but I don't think most LED bars would qualify on a "bang for the buck" basis where low price is a big consideration. My personal favorite? A good old fashioned twin halogen rotator mini bar. The most popular one around here is this one:
> 
> http://www.star1889.com/halogen-mini-bars/9200h-halogen-mini-bar
> 
> How much "bang" do you get? Plenty, they're among the brightest halogen mini bars you can buy. How much do you have to spend? These can be found for around $100.00 brand new at a number of places. And having run these particular units for many, many years, I can assure you that they're pretty durable too.


Way too much current draw compared to leds. Battery concerns, moving parts, etc just not worth it.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Check out Sho-Me.com for led bars. Very bright n Made in USA...all cust support speak fluent American!


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's mine..
http://www.amazon.com/ThunderEye-Profile-Megnetic-Emergency-Vehicle/dp/B00L9F394Y

I'm happy with it but I will purchase my next one from a site sponsor, similar bang for the buck.


----------

